# What's going on? Are PAX really that stupid?



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I only did 5 rides yesterday. Mainly because the PAX wasted so much of my time I couldn't get more rides. First one, I accept about 8 minutes from me...but NO address. Just says: S Main Rd, City. So I start heading that way and text driver (using Siri) "What is your exact address?" They text back an address that is 30 minutes away, so I figure they don't understand the question. I text AGAIN "Where are you right now?" Again, they text the same address. In the meantime, I pass the pin drop (no business named what they told me at that spot). So I pull into the closest parking lot and call the PAX. 
"Hi, this is the UBER driver.....I need to know exactly where you are right now...not your destination."
So, they tell me the same address again, which is about 30 minutes from me. I tell them...."you put your pin in a city 30 minutes North of you....I can't pick you up". She says: "But you accepted the request! I'm going to get charged a cancellation fee!" (Mind you, this person was most likely a Doctor.) I say, "Yes, you probably will" She sounds all upset and says "OK". She was still making it sound like it was MY fault. After she cancels, I texted her the screen shot of where she put her pin...saying WRONG CITY. I got no apology, nada. Oh, and when I got the ping...it was a male's name of a certain ethnicity and then when I talked to her on the phone...obviously a FEMALE of a different ethnicity. I'm not going to mention the ethnicity, but whenever it is a female of that group...they are very demanding and unapologetic when they are informed of their obvious wrong use of the app. (It may have more to do with their profession...not sure).
Whenever there is confusion of the pick up address...I always send a text and it says "pls reply quickly". For the most part, they NEVER reply quickly...they wait almost 4 minutes before replying...and then it's too late to fix their problem before the 5 minutes is up and they can cancel with no charge. So, I do not feel guilty getting my cancellation fee.
Long story short....4 other pings after this....all similar PAX misuses of the APP. I think Uber needs to make the RIDERS answer a short quiz before they are allowed to use the APP for the first time.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

People don't know they can type their address because the pin is innacurate sometimes.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> I only did 5 rides yesterday. Mainly because the PAX wasted so much of my time I couldn't get more rides. First one, I accept about 8 minutes from me...but NO address. Just says: S Main Rd, City. So I start heading that way and text driver (using Siri) "What is your exact address?" They text back an address that is 30 minutes away, so I figure they don't understand the question. I text AGAIN "Where are you right now?" Again, they text the same address. In the meantime, I pass the pin drop (no business named what they told me at that spot). So I pull into the closest parking lot and call the PAX.
> "Hi, this is the UBER driver.....I need to know exactly where you are right now...not your destination."
> So, they tell me the same address again, which is about 30 minutes from me. I tell them...."you put your pin in a city 30 minutes North of you....I can't pick you up". She says: "But you accepted the request! I'm going to get charged a cancellation fee!" (Mind you, this person was most likely a Doctor.) I say, "Yes, you probably will" She sounds all upset and says "OK". She was still making it sound like it was MY fault. After she cancels, I texted her the screen shot of where she put her pin...saying WRONG CITY. I got no apology, nada. Oh, and when I got the ping...it was a male's name of a certain ethnicity and then when I talked to her on the phone...obviously a FEMALE of a different ethnicity. I'm not going to mention the ethnicity, but whenever it is a female of that group...they are very demanding and unapologetic when they are informed of their obvious wrong use of the app. (It may have more to do with their profession...not sure).
> Whenever there is confusion of the pick up address...I always send a text and it says "pls reply quickly". For the most part, they NEVER reply quickly...they wait almost 4 minutes before replying...and then it's too late to fix their problem before the 5 minutes is up and they can cancel with no charge. So, I do not feel guilty getting my cancellation fee.
> Long story short....4 other pings after this....all similar PAX misuses of the APP. I think Uber needs to make the RIDERS answer a short quiz before they are allowed to use the APP for the first time.


Can I take a guess? Indian?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Can I take a guess? Indian?


So....I see it's not just me that has noticed this?  (And even on different continents? Really?)


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> So....I see it's not just me that has noticed this?  (And even on different continents? Really?)


And let me guess, you're a hardworking, long term local in an area of where these interlopers set up shop and without fail undercut local established businesses.

The game of Cricket is their National sport. The international one day series is currently being held here in a Australia. The Australian cricket team knocked out the Indian team last night in the final semi.

The Indian Cricket coach at the pre match interview said he felt our top six batsman where prone to failure. They crushed them. Indian fans where literally crying in the stands as it became clear they couldn't win after being promised a superior unbeatable team.

After decades of servitude to the British there seems to be a collective chip on the Indian population that they need to prove their superiority over white folk in every sphere. Their inferiority complex is the most pronounced I've observed of any race.

They are hardworking, increasingly educated and shrewd business operators. But having driven one of their beloved ex-Presidents around for a week I learnt how screwed up the whole modern Indian culture is in regards to national identity/priorities/ personal accountability.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

limepro said:


> People don't know they can type their address because the pin is innacurate sometimes.


I try to educate the ones that don't do it. Drive to Pin or address range is usually a problem pick up. 
They don't even have to know the address, just type in the bar you're in and the address is there


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> I only did 5 rides yesterday. Mainly because the PAX wasted so much of my time I couldn't get more rides. First one, I accept about 8 minutes from me...but NO address. Just says: S Main Rd, City. So I start heading that way and text driver (using Siri) "What is your exact address?" They text back an address that is 30 minutes away, so I figure they don't understand the question. I text AGAIN "Where are you right now?" Again, they text the same address. In the meantime, I pass the pin drop (no business named what they told me at that spot). So I pull into the closest parking lot and call the PAX.
> "Hi, this is the UBER driver.....I need to know exactly where you are right now...not your destination."
> So, they tell me the same address again, which is about 30 minutes from me. I tell them...."you put your pin in a city 30 minutes North of you....I can't pick you up". She says: "But you accepted the request! I'm going to get charged a cancellation fee!" (Mind you, this person was most likely a Doctor.) I say, "Yes, you probably will" She sounds all upset and says "OK". She was still making it sound like it was MY fault. After she cancels, I texted her the screen shot of where she put her pin...saying WRONG CITY. I got no apology, nada. Oh, and when I got the ping...it was a male's name of a certain ethnicity and then when I talked to her on the phone...obviously a FEMALE of a different ethnicity. I'm not going to mention the ethnicity, but whenever it is a female of that group...they are very demanding and unapologetic when they are informed of their obvious wrong use of the app. (It may have more to do with their profession...not sure).
> Whenever there is confusion of the pick up address...I always send a text and it says "pls reply quickly". For the most part, they NEVER reply quickly...they wait almost 4 minutes before replying...and then it's too late to fix their problem before the 5 minutes is up and they can cancel with no charge. So, I do not feel guilty getting my cancellation fee.
> Long story short....4 other pings after this....all similar PAX misuses of the APP. I think Uber needs to make the RIDERS answer a short quiz before they are allowed to use the APP for the first time.


The key factor here is that she was using somebody else's account on her phone. We're talking fraud on her part.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> The key factor here is that she was using somebody else's account on her phone. We're talking fraud on her part.


Hmmm. I didn't even think of that. Thank you! I'll keep an eye out for that from now on.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Can I take a guess? Indian?


Racial profiling it's not useful for weeding out which passengers to accept.

Behavioral profiling is much more effective. If You get attitude, cancel them. Don't look at their name, don't listen to their accent.

There are plenty of crummy passengers in your preferred group, and if you don't have the guts to cancel on them because consciously or not you think they deserve the benefit of the doubt, you're going to get burned.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Racial profiling it's not as useful for weeding out which passengers to accept. Behavioral profiling is much more effective. If You get attitude, cancel them. Don't look at their name, don't listen to their accent.


Using BOTH methods is best.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

BS. Tell me that you've never had a problem with anybody in your preferred group. Then tell me that the warning signs were not there. No, what happened was that you let your guard down and failed to see the behavioral problem. And that's the problem with not being colorblind, you become blind to your preferred group and get screwed.

If you examine certain behaviors you dislike about certain groups you will find that the behaviors themselves are enough of a trigger. Not the accent, not the name, not the photo.

Do me a favor. List the behaviors that you identify with any given subgroup. Then list the warning signs in your *preferred* group that help you identify those behaviors.

Jeez I'm pompus.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

It appears in this thread(especially sydney-Uber) that they instinctively dislike, fear,and demonize those who are different. When will you guys rise above that?


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Just a little suggestion for your various asian pax. Ask them to teach you phrases in their language. It turns them around so fast you would not believe it. I've done this with chinese, indian, pakistan, vietnamese, etc. It works like a charm and get 5 star rating from almost certain low ratings. 

Get the women to teach you pick up lines, and the guys to teach you raunchy stuff (Like "don't use your hands")

Remember, if you can't beat 'em, join 'em.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

OP, you should have went to the pin drop and hit arrive. Then you call them. If it is far and you normally don't text or call first then you make sure everything is correct before you move one foot. I have responded to a PAX with a text and when there was no response, bad pin drop and the destination is within 2 miles? Yeah, I will show up at Pin and wait it out for 5 minutes to collect. If playing the guarantee game, this can kill some needed time, get the $5 and not have any money against you in the guarantee pay period. 

I tell my riders to type in address if they have it over a pin drop. I also tell them many business locations can be typed in and info will pop up. I know Walmart location but I have no clue what 123 Main Street is.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> I think Uber needs to make the RIDERS answer a short quiz before they are allowed to use the APP for the first time.


Uber sees things differently. According to uber.com;

*ONE TAP TO RIDE*
Uber uses your phone's GPS to detect your location and connects you with the nearest available driver. Get picked up anywhere - even if you don't know the exact address.

It's bait and switch. The advertising bullshit about "one tap to ride, even if you're a clueless idiot and don't know where the F you are" is the bait.

The switch is inconsistently accurate pickups resulting from technology which not yet at the stage of development required to ensure one tap to ride every time. For some rides it will; for others it won't.

It's a very neat way for Uber to have responsibility for speedy and accurate pickups passed on to the drivers. Pax never even entertain the possibility that their phone sent through inaccurate pickup coordinates. Nor do they feel they have any responsibility for knowing where they are. Because Uber says they don't need to.

Imagine phoning a taxi dispatcher:

- "I need a cab"
- "Where are you?"
- "I don't know"
<Click>


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

If I don't recognize an address, BEFORE I start driving towards the pax, I send my copy/paste txt msg:
_"Hey - this is your driver, where would you like me to meet you... is there a building or business name?"_

If I get a response, I take off towards them and send a txt saying "_Thanks - I'll see you in about x minutes_".

If I don't get a response *and it's close by*, I'll head to the pin, 'arrive' and wait the 5 min.
If it's a long drive to the pick-up, I cancel and do not drive any unpaid miles.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> If I don't recognize an address, BEFORE I start driving towards the pax, I send my copy/paste txt msg:
> _"Hey - this is your driver, where would you like me to meet you... is there a building or business name?"_
> 
> If I get a response, I take off towards them and send a txt saying "_Thanks - I'll see you in about x minutes_".
> ...


Good strategy. I don't text or call them though.

I had another 3-on-a-Lyft-Line tonight. Managed to keep the girl talking long enough for the timer to expire and hit no show - charge passenger. Also had a young (14 or 15) girl show up at the car saying she was my passenger. Ride refused by me, obviously, wait a few more minutes, press no show, charge Mommy $5 for wasting my time.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Nor do they feel they have any responsibility for knowing where they are.


Been getting so many of these recently, almost all pin drops with address ranges yesterday. Some passengers take offense at you having to text or call them to find them, it's starting to drag on the ratings. I had two OSU girls who actually didn't know where they had woken up the next day, and because it was cold (and they were in skimpy dresses with no coat/jacket) were upset they had to open the door to find the apartment address.

I really ought to just wait and collect more cancellation fees.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> If I don't recognize an address, BEFORE I start driving towards the pax, I send my copy/paste txt msg:
> _"Hey - this is your driver, where would you like me to meet you... is there a building or business name?"_
> 
> If I get a response, I take off towards them and send a txt saying "_Thanks - I'll see you in about x minutes_".
> ...


In your text message to the pax, you should never say, "this is your driver." This statement implies ownership. Pax that feel that they own you will treat you like you're owned.
Always make sure the pax knows who's car they are privileged to be riding in. And it AIN'T Uber's.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Kalee said:


> In your text message to the pax, you should never say, "this is your driver." This statement implies ownership. Pax that feel that they own you will treat you like you're owned.
> Always make sure the pax knows who's car they are privileged to be riding in. And it AIN'T Uber's.


Disagree. Take my ex wife; I say _my_ but I don't own her. Far from it.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes, pax are that stupid.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*SHARE THIS THREAD.*

https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sharer.php?u=https://uberpeople.net/threads/whats-going-on-are-pax-really-that-stupid.16604/

https://twitter.com/home?status=https://uberpeople.net/threads/whats-going-on-are-pax-really-that-stupid.16604/

https://plus.google.com/share?url=https://uberpeople.net/threads/whats-going-on-are-pax-really-that-stupid.16604/


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> If I don't recognize an address, BEFORE I start driving towards the pax, I send my copy/paste txt msg:
> _"Hey - this is your driver, where would you like me to meet you... is there a building or business name?"_
> 
> If I get a response, I take off towards them and send a txt saying "_Thanks - I'll see you in about x minutes_".
> ...


Great signature


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Kalee said:


> In your text message to the pax, you should never say, "this is your driver." This statement implies ownership. Pax that feel that they own you will treat you like you're owned.
> Always make sure the pax knows who's car they are privileged to be riding in. And it AIN'T Uber's.


You do what you want - I'll do what I want.
(when MY pax feel that they are MY customer - and I am THEIR service provider, they are far more likely to tip me)

Ever hear a server in a restaurant say: "Hi. I'm SoAndSo - I'll be your server today" ?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Kalee said:


> In your text message to the pax, you should never say, "this is your driver." This statement implies ownership. Pax that feel that they own you will treat you like you're owned.
> Always make sure the pax knows who's car they are privileged to be riding in. And it AIN'T Uber's.


I don't get it ?
People pay for services 
Privilege is granted


----------



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

I had a call to a large shopping plaza of about 100 stores and restaurants. Couldn't figure where pax was. He texted me and said suite 110. I texted back and asked what is the name of the business please. Texted back with suite 110. Guess he thought I should know the suite # of every store in the plaza. So I went in the middle of the parking lot where the pin was and waited to cancel then shut off my phone.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

crazyb said:


> I had a call to a large shopping plaza of about 100 stores and restaurants. Couldn't figure where pax was. He texted me and said suite 110. I texted back and asked what is the name of the business please. Texted back with suite 110. Guess he thought I should know the suite # of every store in the plaza. So I went in the middle of the parking lot where the pin was and waited to cancel then shut off my phone.


Good for you. You did the right thing. He shouldn't have ignored your question.


----------



## barzion (Mar 19, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Can I take a guess? Indian?


I would guess Indian too. I usually get anxious when I get pings with some Indian name. In my experience, they tend to get a bit frustrated at things easily (like for example in heavy traffic). But that just might only be me.


----------



## barzion (Mar 19, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Racial profiling it's not useful for weeding out which passengers to accept.
> 
> Behavioral profiling is much more effective. If You get attitude, cancel them. Don't look at their name, don't listen to their accent.
> 
> There are plenty of crummy passengers in your preferred group, and if you don't have the guts to cancel on them because consciously or not you think they deserve the benefit of the doubt, you're going to get burned.


But how many times can I cancel before Lyft or Uber gives me a warning?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

If you go over 10% cancels you get the warning.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

crazyb said:


> I had a call to a large shopping plaza of about 100 stores and restaurants. Couldn't figure where pax was. He texted me and said suite 110. I texted back and asked what is the name of the business please. Texted back with suite 110. Guess he thought I should know the suite # of every store in the plaza. So I went in the middle of the parking lot where the pin was and waited to cancel then shut off my phone.


Had one just like this last night from a regular who I'm fairly certain gives me four stars every time. He's always just a bit on the grumpy side and the rides are always very quiet with him.

Anyway, I get his ping from about eight minutes away. I actually did start that way, but sent my normal text of "Hello! I'm on my way. Please confirm your pickup location and destination." His response was "Call or text when u arrive." So I responded back "I need a location, please." After one minute with no response, I pulled into a parking lot and just stopped to wait.

Five minutes later, he called asking why I was not moving. I politely told him that I needed to at least confirm his pickup location before I drove 8 minutes to him. He said "Didn't it come up in the app?" I said it did, but that the app is not always correct.

He grumbled off his location. I again asked him what his destination was. He grumbled that off, too. And then I proceeded to pick him up.

I hit arrive in the app, and then the waiting game began. I waited.. and waited... 6 minutes goes by and I send him a text "Didn't the app send you a text upon my arrival?" Not 10 seconds later, he comes out and gets in. He said he never got a text upon my arrival. To which I grinned and said "that's why I always confirm pickup locations, because the app is wrong or malfunctions about every 3-4 rides."

Then I drove him across town without a peep!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

crazyb said:


> I had a call to a large shopping plaza of about 100 stores and restaurants. Couldn't figure where pax was. He texted me and said suite 110. I texted back and asked what is the name of the business please. Texted back with suite 110. Guess he thought I should know the suite # of every store in the plaza. So I went in the middle of the parking lot where the pin was and waited to cancel then shut off my phone.


 That's the spirit!!


----------



## YurFriendlyPirate (Mar 30, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> If you go over 10% cancels you get the warning.


Only if they see it.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes I do believe some pax are even stupider then that.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> The key factor here is that she was using somebody else's account on her phone. We're talking fraud on her part.


Not necessarily, it could be the company account, her boyfriends acct. - you get the drift. I've picked up many people whose boyfriend, relative or company set it up. On the other hand getting a good rating might be easier, depending.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> And let me guess, you're a hardworking, long term local in an area of where these interlopers set up shop and without fail undercut local established businesses.
> 
> The game of Cricket is their National sport. The international one day series is currently being held here in a Australia. The Australian cricket team knocked out the Indian team last night in the final semi.
> 
> ...


I hate to bust your bubble as I know what you mean but I don't have any problems by and large with Indians. I even got a $5.00 tip on Sunday. I work with them in my other business and I guess I understand them better and I always chat it up with them. I do understand what you are saying but most of these pax regard drivers as indentured servants. I had an American lawyer get in today with his friend and he asked me if I could move the passenger front seat up cause he was so tall and as I was getting ready to lean over and move it, he asks me if I know how to do it. I said with a smile "you must be kidding cause I will put you out right here". In addition the pin was across the street and down about 3 blocks from where they were and of course I showed them the phone so they could improve it for the next driver. I always show them how far off so my rating isn't compromised for their ignorance.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I hate to bust your bubble as I know what you mean but I don't have any problems by and large with Indians. I even got a $5.00 tip on Sunday. I work with them in my other business and I guess I understand them better and I always chat it up with them. I do understand what you are saying but most of these pax regard drivers as indentured servants. I had an American lawyer get in today with his friend and he asked me if I could move the passenger front seat up cause he was so tall and as I was getting ready to lean over and move it, he asks me if I know how to do it. I said with a smile "you must be kidding cause I will put you out right here". In addition the pin was across the street and down about 3 blocks from where they were and of course I showed them the phone so they could improve it for the next driver. I always show them how far off so my rating isn't compromised for their ignorance.


You get all sorts from all sorts!


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

In St. Augustine, I had 3 women (1 40 yo MILF, her daughter [21 yo] and daughter's friend) get in and say I don't know where our destination is after I ask where are we going? I begin trip to get clock started. 
I ask them if they have any idea where to go (North, South, ?). Milf says I know we went over a bridge. I go over closest bridge. About 3 miles later the daughter's friend says the town name (which is the opposite side of town and over a different bridge). I turn around and head there. They still don't know the address. They have been frantically calling and texting those who know the address with no success. They don't even have a key, but they say they know the garage code. Fine, whatever, that's not my problem.
To their benefit, the MILF was not from the area (TX) and had no idea where she was. The daughter was wasted and had just thrown up before I arrived to pick them up. All this I learned during the fare. As soon as I heard that, I pulled over and grabbed my vomit bucket and handed it to the daughter, just in case. The daughter's friend seemed less drunk.

We finally find the house.
I made twice what I would have made. No vomit. They were very thankful that I was so patient.
I'm sure it could have been worse.


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

I had another ping last night which showed a local (1bout 12 minutes away) address. I accept and drive to. Get a call from pax who tells me the address. I say I see it on my phone, but thanks for letting me know what the business name was. I get there and see no business. I keep calling but either I or he was out of service as I'm on a road along the beach. Finally, I get a hold of him and he asks how long. I told him there is nothing at the address he gave me. He then tells me he is in Miami. I'm near Palm Coast. I'm like WTF? At this time, he already exceeded his 5 minutes. I tell him he will get charged. He argues and I tell him it's automatic. He should have known his pickup location as it's shown on his device through the app. I tell him call Uber support if he has an issue and to please cancel the ride. 

I'm driving back home and Pax still hasn't cancelled ride. I cancel saying wrong address. He doesn't get charged, but I don't get dick for wasting my time (25 mins and 12 miles) and gas for some idiot who doesn't even know how to use the app let alone know where the hell he is telling uber to pick him up. 
Next time that happens, I will press cancel and NO show. That way I get paid for my time and gas. It's not my problem they don't know how to use the app.


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

I had another idiot tell me when I get there that it was a mistake. He was just showing his coworker the app and how Uber works. 
Not my problem that you are an idiot and don't think someone is wasting their time and gas getting to your location when you click the little button. 
I ask him to cancel the ride right then and there. He get's charged $5.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

crazyb said:


> suite 110


everyone knows where Suite 110 is ... it's in between 109 & 111
... or at least that's what your pax is thinking


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Jjkhawaiian said:


> I tell him call Uber support if he has an issue


reason why you didn't get paid ... may be due to that you told pax to call Uber support. Pax could claim that you didn't go to the address in the app, since you probably hit "Wrong Address" after leaving that location


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Jjkhawaiian said:


> I had another ping last night which showed a local (1bout 12 minutes away) address. I accept and drive to. Get a call from pax who tells me the address. I say I see it on my phone, but thanks for letting me know what the business name was. I get there and see no business. I keep calling but either I or he was out of service as I'm on a road along the beach. Finally, I get a hold of him and he asks how long. I told him there is nothing at the address he gave me. He then tells me he is in Miami. I'm near Palm Coast. I'm like WTF? At this time, he already exceeded his 5 minutes. I tell him he will get charged. He argues and I tell him it's automatic. He should have known his pickup location as it's shown on his device through the app. I tell him call Uber support if he has an issue and to please cancel the ride.
> 
> I'm driving back home and Pax still hasn't cancelled ride. I cancel saying wrong address. He doesn't get charged, but I don't get dick for wasting my time (25 mins and 12 miles) and gas for some idiot who doesn't even know how to use the app let alone know where the hell he is telling uber to pick him up.
> Next time that happens, I will press cancel and NO show. That way I get paid for my time and gas. It's not my problem they don't know how to use the app.


Based on my experience, the only option that gives you the $5 cancellation fee is the no show option. No matter what the resolution is, I now always choose no show so I get the $5. I leàrned the hard way, too.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> Based on my experience, the only option that gives you the $5 cancellation fee is the no show option. No matter what the resolution is, I now always choose no show so I get the $5. I leàrned the hard way, too.


Yep I always hit no show I don't care if I waved bye to them.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I had another pax last night phone me to ask me to cancel their ride so they would not have to pay a cancelation fee.

Buuuuull-SHIT! They requested me to drive to a pickup and if they change their mind, they pay.

Last night's little lady asked if she would pay the fee if she canceled. "Yes", I said, "that is correct." She then asked me to cancel and I said no. It was a Lyft Line and if I had then the whole Line would have been canceled, and I could see that it was going to be a $20 fare.

My Lyft rating is now 4.9, so my asshole cushion currently measures 0.3 of a star. Plenty to absorb the occasional hit.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I had another pax last night phone me to ask me to cancel their ride so they would not have to pay a cancelation fee.
> 
> Buuuuull-SHIT! They requested me to drive to a pickup and if they change their mind, they pay.
> 
> ...


I get that too occasionally, I tell them I can't and explain they have to click my picture and hit cancel.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

limepro said:


> I get that too occasionally, I tell them I can't and explain they have to click my picture and hit cancel.


Occasionally you get the pax who plays the waiting game and refuses to cancel. On Uber, the solution is easy - I just drive to the pickup location anyway, wait the 5 minutes and then cancel & collect.

One young lady texted me after this situation arose, describing me, in her opinion, as a certain body part.  I'm sure I did not see that featured in the Uber training videos with the dude driving the black UberX Mercedes around in his neat suit.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Occasionally you get the pax who plays the waiting game and refuses to cancel.





elelegido said:


> I had another pax last night phone me to ask me to cancel their ride so they would not have to pay a cancelation fee.


I don't know if you guys know this or not, but on Uber you can select 'Rider requested cancel' and still get the five dollar cancellation fee! (As long as it is over five minutes).


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> the only option that gives you the $5 cancellation fee is the no show option.


Wrong ... Both (1) No Show; and (2) Wrong Address ... pay $5*
AND also if pax cancels after 5 minutes ... also pays $5
*well actually $5 (minus) Uber's cut


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I've gotten cancellation fees on rider requested cancel as well, and it seems to count the 5 minutes from the passengers side...could be wrong, but I was really surprised on one occasion to get the charge as I didn't think it had been 5 since I arrived.


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> Wrong ... Both (1) No Show; and (2) Wrong Address ... pay $5*
> AND also if pax cancels after 5 minutes ... also pays $5
> *well actually $5 (minus) Uber's cut


Number 2 in my case didn't pay me. I had already the 5 minutes halfway to the pickup location given.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Jjkhawaiian said:


> Number 2 in my case didn't pay me. I had already the 5 minutes halfway to the pickup location given.


Did you cancel 5 minutes AFTER hitting arrived?


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Mistake number one: Contact before arrival.
Mistake two: Trying to locate the pax.
Mistake three: Not cnaceling after 5 minutes upon arrival at them pin, with Rider No Show.

kapish?

I personally rarely contact pax, unless there is 2.0-40 surge, then i am in the game... 
but no surge? let them figure out where I am. My job is done when I reach the pin. Their job is to find me within 5 minutes.


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

limepro said:


> Did you cancel 5 minutes AFTER hitting arrived?


Yes, I did.


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> Mistake number one: Contact before arrival.


He contacted me first. He then called again asking how much longer when I discovered he was in Miami.


> Mistake two: Trying to locate the pax.


 I went to the pin location, nowhere else. I then tried calling back with no success.


> Mistake three: Not cnaceling after 5 minutes upon arrival at them pin, with Rider No Show.


The fare that I miss doing what you say could cost me a bigger than expected fare, however, I feel sometimes I should follow this advise.


> kapish?


 Si, Grazie tante!



> I personally rarely contact pax, unless there is 2.0-40 surge, then i am in the game...
> but no surge? let them figure out where I am. My job is done when I reach the pin. Their job is to find me within 5 minutes.


Most of my contact has been initiated by the Pax. I will reconsider.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Jjkhawaiian said:


> He contacted me first. He then called again asking how much longer when I discovered he was in Miami.
> I went to the pin location, nowhere else. I then tried calling back with no success.
> 
> The fare that I miss doing what you say could cost me a bigger than expected fare, however, I feel sometimes I should follow this advise.
> ...


I dont even answer my phone sometimes. I am not "the calling center", so i do not have as a requirement to answer any phone calls, unless it is my mother.. I only pick up when i am in the mood, or the sruge is good... but if I know its gonna be a cheap ride, why the heck should i pick up?

My priority:
#1: Personal safety
#2: passenger safety

everything else is optional.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Wrong ... Both (1) No Show; and (2) Wrong Address ... pay $5*
> AND also if pax cancels after 5 minutes ... also pays $5
> *well actually $5 (minus) Uber's cut


As I said, my experience has shown otherwise. Twice, I have pulled up to the pickup location and had a rider request to cancel. This was long past the five minute mark. Both times, I chose "rider requested cancel" and my statement later showed a big fat goose egg. So from now on, I'll do "no show."


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> "rider requested cancel"


that's because you chose "rider requested cancel" ... however, that's not what I said if pax had pressed the "cancel ride" option after 5 minutes, then you would have collected the $5


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I did rider requests cancel yesterday and got the $5.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

limepro said:


> I did rider requests cancel yesterday and got the $5.


It's been hit or miss when I press the "rider requests cancel" ... but always get the $5 when pax hits the cancel button after 5 minutes


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> that's because you chose "rider requested cancel" ... however, that's not what I said if pax had pressed the "cancel ride" option after 5 minutes, then you would have collected the $5


Doesn't matter. I should have been credited the $5 whether or not I chose "rider requested cancel" or "no show." The five minutes had expired, both from the time the rider made the initial request and after I had already arrived. In this case, me choosing "rider requested cancel" was the same thing as the rider cancelling the call himself on his own phone.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> I should have been credited the $5 whether or not I chose "rider requested cancel" or "no show."


Talk to [email protected] ... ultimately, it's their decision how you get paid


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah, that usually results in more frustration than it's worth. I truly believe that it is part of the Uber business model for CSR's to respond to drivers with completely irrelevant responses that don't even address the issue the person is emailing about.


----------



## slim (Jun 13, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I only did 5 rides yesterday. Mainly because the PAX wasted so much of my time I couldn't get more rides. First one, I accept about 8 minutes from me...but NO address. Just says: S Main Rd, City. So I start heading that way and text driver (using Siri) "What is your exact address?" They text back an address that is 30 minutes away, so I figure they don't understand the question. I text AGAIN "Where are you right now?" Again, they text the same address. In the meantime, I pass the pin drop (no business named what they told me at that spot). So I pull into the closest parking lot and call the PAX.
> "Hi, this is the UBER driver.....I need to know exactly where you are right now...not your destination."
> So, they tell me the same address again, which is about 30 minutes from me. I tell them...."you put your pin in a city 30 minutes North of you....I can't pick you up". She says: "But you accepted the request! I'm going to get charged a cancellation fee!" (Mind you, this person was most likely a Doctor.) I say, "Yes, you probably will" She sounds all upset and says "OK". She was still making it sound like it was MY fault. After she cancels, I texted her the screen shot of where she put her pin...saying WRONG CITY. I got no apology, nada. Oh, and when I got the ping...it was a male's name of a certain ethnicity and then when I talked to her on the phone...obviously a FEMALE of a different ethnicity. I'm not going to mention the ethnicity, but whenever it is a female of that group...they are very demanding and unapologetic when they are informed of their obvious wrong use of the app. (It may have more to do with their profession...not sure).
> Whenever there is confusion of the pick up address...I always send a text and it says "pls reply quickly". For the most part, they NEVER reply quickly...they wait almost 4 minutes before replying...and then it's too late to fix their problem before the 5 minutes is up and they can cancel with no charge. So, I do not feel guilty getting my cancellation fee.
> Long story short....4 other pings after this....all similar PAX misuses of the APP. I think Uber needs to make the RIDERS answer a short quiz before they are allowed to use the APP for the first time.


----------



## slim (Jun 13, 2015)

i give them less than 5 min after i text then im gone


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Can I take a guess? Indian?


Loool lmao middle eastern? No SPOKE the USA??!!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

osii said:


> Just a little suggestion for your various asian pax. Ask them to teach you phrases in their language. It turns them around so fast you would not believe it. I've done this with chinese, indian, pakistan, vietnamese, etc. It works like a charm and get 5 star rating from almost certain low ratings.
> 
> Get the women to teach you pick up lines, and the guys to teach you raunchy stuff (Like "don't use your hands")
> 
> Remember, if you can't beat 'em, join 'em.


try this one , banchod.


----------



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

Yes. I don't even have to read what happened to answer the question.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Doesn't matter. I should have been credited the $5 whether or not I chose "rider requested cancel" or "no show." The five minutes had expired, both from the time the rider made the initial request and after I had already arrived. In this case, me choosing "rider requested cancel" was the same thing as the rider cancelling the call himself on his own phone.


Just email them. I have a form letter ready to go and just paste in the trip #. Pax requested cancels often don't get paid until you email but I've always been successful by emailing.


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

Yesterday I get a bogus pin location. I call the pax and he says where he is at, which is 3 miles away. I was very close when I accepted the ping. He tells me that he saw me drive past his location. Did he think to call or text me? No. After picking him up, there is no destination address, but he tells me the destination. He doesn't know where to go, but tells me go to this street. Due to lights and where I started off, I can't make the run onto the one-way street. The next few streets are all one-way o rcop blocked before I decide to pull into a driveway and turn around.
I kill the app because of the extra mileage and time for not putting in the destination or having them do it before we took off.
There are going to some wedding at a local church. I have no idea where this thing is based on the name, but I got the feeling they expected that. Like there are hundreds of churches there. How do you expect me to know every single one. Hotels and restaurants and more important for me to remember. No, I'm not a local, but I do know the area.
Anyway, all this for $5.50. Wasted time and gas with the pax knowing where I'm going all the way with no contact to say where are you going?
Sometimes, it just doesn't pay to drive for Uber with days like this.
Not only that, there are way too many drivers and 3 hotspots, 2 of them within a mile of each other leading to a clusterF of drivers.
Not everyone knows that Uber is there. They usually find it by taking a chance.


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

I LOVE getting my 5 dollar no show fee! It teaches those dopey drunk paxs' a lesson!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jjkhawaiian said:


> Anyway, all this for $5.50. Sometimes, it just doesn't pay to drive for Uber with days like this.


I know the feeling.
It comes with the territory.
But there are also days like today!










Gotta take the bad with the good (and just try to minimize the bad and maximize the good).
But some days and some rides are just gonna suck.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Jjkhawaiian said:


> Yesterday I get a bogus pin location. I call the pax and he says where he is at, which is 3 miles away. I was very close when I accepted the ping. He tells me that he saw me drive past his location. Did he think to call or text me? No. After picking him up, there is no destination address, but he tells me the destination. He doesn't know where to go, but tells me go to this street. Due to lights and where I started off, I can't make the run onto the one-way street. The next few streets are all one-way o rcop blocked before I decide to pull into a driveway and turn around.
> I kill the app because of the extra mileage and time for not putting in the destination or having them do it before we took off.
> There are going to some wedding at a local church. I have no idea where this thing is based on the name, but I got the feeling they expected that. Like there are hundreds of churches there. How do you expect me to know every single one. Hotels and restaurants and more important for me to remember. No, I'm not a local, but I do know the area.
> Anyway, all this for $5.50. Wasted time and gas with the pax knowing where I'm going all the way with no contact to say where are you going?
> ...


Don't ever turn the app off with pax in car. Once you do that you have no insurance. Unless of course you own commercial insurance


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Don't ever turn the app off with pax in car. Once you do that you have no insurance.


That seems unlikely. Doesn't the policy cover the PERIOD of pickup to destination? Can you point to some language in the insurance policy that says what you are claiming?

The period is normally documented by the logs created by the system (your app, and also the rider's app). Not sure exactly what happens if you don't "End Trip" on your app. But Uber certainly pays for trips where the apps fail (for example, battery fails, phone crashes). They also pay when you forget to Start Trip!

That said, I can't figure out what they guy meant about "killing the app" due to passenger confusion about their destination.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

tirebiter said:


> That seems unlikely. Doesn't the policy cover the PERIOD of pickup to destination? Can you point to some language in the insurance policy that says what you are claiming?
> 
> The period is normally documented by the logs created by the system (your app, and also the rider's app). Not sure exactly what happens if you don't "End Trip" on your app. But Uber certainly pays for trips where the apps fail (for example, battery fails, phone crashes). They also pay when you forget to Start Trip!
> 
> That said, I can't figure out what they guy meant about "killing the app" due to passenger confusion about their destination.


Turning off your phone or 'killing the app' during a trip will not 'end the trip'. You can start the phone and app up again and it will pick-up right where it left off. You and your pax will be insured while on a trip if the app is off (and the trip is still en route). A 'trip' is not dependent upon whether the driver app runs uninterrupted.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Feisal Mo said:


> It appears in this thread(especially sydney-Uber) that they instinctively dislike, fear,and demonize those who are different. When will you guys rise above that?


What are you on about? How long have you been working the streets? A group of tanked up, suited white Jocks are and equal risk as any other cultural group which is over represented within our jail system.

My experiences is what frames my profiling. The jailed population supports this


----------



## AvsUberJunkie (Mar 16, 2016)

I love stupid pool pax. The new timer on pool pickups is good thing, imo. I don't text or call. Just go to the pin and wait until the timer expires, cancel as a no show and then drive off. If they don't understand that they should be ready and waiting if they request a pool ride, they pay for a lesson.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I only did 5 rides yesterday. Mainly because the PAX wasted so much of my time I couldn't get more rides. First one, I accept about 8 minutes from me...but NO address. Just says: S Main Rd, City. So I start heading that way and text driver (using Siri) "What is your exact address?" They text back an address that is 30 minutes away, so I figure they don't understand the question. I text AGAIN "Where are you right now?" Again, they text the same address. In the meantime, I pass the pin drop (no business named what they told me at that spot). So I pull into the closest parking lot and call the PAX.
> "Hi, this is the UBER driver.....I need to know exactly where you are right now...not your destination."
> So, they tell me the same address again, which is about 30 minutes from me. I tell them...."you put your pin in a city 30 minutes North of you....I can't pick you up". She says: "But you accepted the request! I'm going to get charged a cancellation fee!" (Mind you, this person was most likely a Doctor.) I say, "Yes, you probably will" She sounds all upset and says "OK". She was still making it sound like it was MY fault. After she cancels, I texted her the screen shot of where she put her pin...saying WRONG CITY. I got no apology, nada. Oh, and when I got the ping...it was a male's name of a certain ethnicity and then when I talked to her on the phone...obviously a FEMALE of a different ethnicity. I'm not going to mention the ethnicity, but whenever it is a female of that group...they are very demanding and unapologetic when they are informed of their obvious wrong use of the app. (It may have more to do with their profession...not sure).
> Whenever there is confusion of the pick up address...I always send a text and it says "pls reply quickly". For the most part, they NEVER reply quickly...they wait almost 4 minutes before replying...and then it's too late to fix their problem before the 5 minutes is up and they can cancel with no charge. So, I do not feel guilty getting my cancellation fee.
> Long story short....4 other pings after this....all similar PAX misuses of the APP. I think Uber needs to make the RIDERS answer a short quiz before they are allowed to use the APP for the first time.


Speaking of not knowing how the apps work: You do realize that neither Uber nor Lyft allow MMS messages (pics for instance) to pass through the communication system between riders and drivers, right? So she never got that message you sent...hence no reply. Also, since the messages are routed through a computer to mask the caller ID, messages are not always received immediately. Or maybe they ordered the ride on WiFi but have no cell reception to get texts/calls. So your "Pls respond quickly" message is worthless also.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> Speaking of not knowing how the apps work: You do realize that neither Uber nor Lyft allow MMS messages (pics for instance) to pass through the communication system between riders and drivers, right? So she never got that message you sent...hence no reply. Also, since the messages are routed through a computer to mask the caller ID, messages are not always received immediately. Or maybe they ordered the ride on WiFi but have no cell reception to get texts/calls. So your "Pls respond quickly" message is worthless also.


You do realize this thread was started almost 1.5 yrs ago, right? You also realize that Uber doesn't teach you anything you really need to know about the app, right? No, I did not know back then when I was a newbie that you could not send screenshots to the pax. Through trial and error with a friend, I found this out later. 

The point is, Uber still does not give the rider's destination on the ping. This is a major problem. I have since switched over to Lyft, since they AT LEAST still give you the destination for Lyft LINE requests....even though they have taken a step BACKWARDS and are no longer giving the destination on regular Lyft requests. In these cases I still send out my text.....if no response, I go to the pick up location, click arrived...and NOW I can see their destination....BEFORE they get in the car. Still better than what Uber is currently offering via their app.


----------

